# Congrats to our newest Staffee



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats Grawr!  

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 1, 2009)

yay a new mod


----------



## jackechan (Jan 1, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> never mind


exactly what i'm wondering...


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats Grawr. You definitely deserve the job. 

NOW BRING SOME ORDER TO TBT!!!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

Finallllyy you decided to get more staff.
Grats Grawr, you deserve it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

o= no more partee?

Well from what I've seen, Grawr will be a great moderator. c=


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grawr is the newest Staff-in-training.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> o= no more partee?
> 
> Well from what I've seen, Grawr will be a great moderator. c=


Mr. Jeremy said no partay allowed. Only celebration.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 1, 2009)

YES!  Congrats man.


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

> Congratulations to Grawr (formerly Gengar) for becoming The Bell Tree's newest moderator! Grawr has been a long-time member of TBT and has shown to be helpful, respectful, and mature around the forums.



And let's not forget that he was Blathers and Xemnas before that.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 1, 2009)

awesome!!!  u so deserve it Grawr... did u guys just randomly decide this??  and was this a surprise to Grawr??


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Niceeeee, gratz Grawr : D


----------



## Nate (Jan 1, 2009)

grawr = ftw.

cungrtz bby u r gun b mazign l0l


----------



## Grawr (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Thank you very much.

Hopefully I'll be able to help TBT in the best of ways.

And we can take care of all these spam problems lately, amongst other things. Considering I have no life at the moment, and am pretty much on all the time.

Seriously though, thank you, everyone.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> awesome!!!  u so deserve it Grawr... did u guys just randomly decide this??  and was this a surprise to Grawr??


Yah we just put all of the names into a hat and his piece of paper was pulled out.


Lol, not really =O

<small>(I had to point out the joke because people would believe me)</small>


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


It's strange seeing your name in Orange.  B)


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh....

No Grawr was informed about a week ago.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even. = o

And yes, Koehler, my name does look pretty fantastic in Orange. It works with the Pizza.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 1, 2009)

*sigh* hopefully someday i'll get promoted to this status...


----------



## Nate (Jan 1, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> *sigh* hopefully someday i'll get promoted to this status...


don't bother.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2009)

Just WOW.

GRATS DUDE!

Now let's get playing WoW to celebrate...

Or gmod.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Grawr deserved the job to be mod! Congrats to him!


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

We are watching and will intervene when necessary.

We have spoken.  We are aware.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 2, 2009)

Whooo!Congrats.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 2, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> We are watching and will intervene when necessary.
> 
> We have spoken.  We are aware.


That sounds peachy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or some other form of fruit that is able to grow in this post-apocalyptic nuclear wasteland!


----------



## Havanacus (Jan 2, 2009)

Eh... I just always assumed... Why did I even think that?... I'm losing it...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Who the *CEN-3.0-SORD* is he?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Who the *CEN-3.0-SORD* is he?


I used to be named "Gengar"...does that ring a bell?

I dunno', we never really talked. It's not surprising you don't know me.


----------



## Erica (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats.....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't read Storm's thread and felt like acting like a tough emotionally-detached guy.

I'm gonna call you Gengar.

You should unlock the thread Old locked in Off Topic.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 2, 2009)

congrats man!  finally a mod


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Grawr! Have fun!


----------



## traceuser12 (Jan 2, 2009)

lol grawr a mod didnt i argue with him once lol i dont remember but congratulations man enjoy being a mod dont kick me around


----------



## Dragorium15 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats Grawr. You deserve it.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 2, 2009)

well congratz grawr u deserve this job


----------



## pielover6 (Jan 2, 2009)

well im glad that that's who the new mod is... even though his sigy kinda scares me :3


----------



## Grawr (Jan 2, 2009)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> well im glad that that's who the new mod is... even though his sigy kinda scares me :3


Pixar scares you? That's a shame. D =


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What movie is your sig from? I've seen Toy Story, Finding Nemo, a little bit of Cars... and I think Monsters Inc and some others I forget. I don't remember THAT in any of 'em.


----------



## Dark (Jan 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It Is Creepy...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2009)

It's from, I think, Toy story 2.. or The original. I know it's from toy story, though.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 2, 2009)

I feel awful for Gengar. Would want an extra workload like this? I mean, dealing with idiots ALL DAY? Pff, I could never handle it.


----------



## pielover6 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jonny said:
			
		

> I feel awful for Gengar. Would want an extra workload like this? I mean, dealing with idiots ALL DAY? Pff, I could never handle it.


same


----------



## Tiger (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice a new mod =D


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Awwwr. My tactics didn't work. D=

Gratz grawr.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations Grawr.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

Dark said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of my favorite Pixar shorts. c=


----------



## Joe (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay Grawr


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Isn't from Monster House?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's one of the Pixar Shorts. I forget what it's called, but it's basically some old man playing chess with himself.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Btw. I expect to be next, OCM. 

Edit: Shoulda been a winky one but whatever.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Btw. I expect to be next, OCM.
> 
> Edit: Shoulda been a winky one but whatever.


*facepalm*


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One can only try.


And OW.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember. That was pretty good.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2009)

Best.
Day.
Ever.


----------



## RocketMeowth (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats dude! Don't let all that power go to your head now. lol 

=^^= Nya


----------



## SamXX (Jan 2, 2009)

gratz


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you did that on purpose for comedy or just are that oblivious. Sure, it may not be something important but the minor things can tell a lot about a person. You post a post which shows promise about the future of TBT...at first. You want to contribute...you want to help. You insert a smiley face which, by all means, is perfectly fine. Yet, you edit the post...which is also fine. However, instead of replacing the simeley face you wanted to change you just tell us you meant to change it without changing it.

The promise you once showed for TBT is gone as someone who is that oblivious could not possibly be a mod....or at least a good one (which I could argue, if I wished to, that we have a lack of).

Now if it was for comedy I suppose it would be great to laugh at you but not with you. Don't make jokes for people to laugh at you when you want to rise above them.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muh Pit enjoys having people laugh at him secretly.

*S******.*


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do it for either. I would've edited the smiley, but that's not like me. If you don't like it, feel free to post, but don't just go on to say that I'm oblivious cause I did that... Geez. Let people be people. =/


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.

*Spectates.*


----------



## SL92 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats, Grawr! Looks like stuff is going to get done around here now.

Last summer, I'd predicted you'd be staff eventually, and I think it was Odd I told it to...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Congrats, Grawr! Looks like stuff is going to get done around here now.
> 
> Last summer, I'd predicted you'd be staff eventually, and I think it was Odd I told it to...


Psychic! :O

Quickz, we must use his power for evil!


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

SL92 said:
			
		

> Congrats, Grawr! Looks like stuff is going to get done around here now.
> 
> Last summer, I'd predicted you'd be staff eventually, and I think it was Odd I told it to...


Yay, an ontopic post!


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naughty DarthMuh.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Muh Pit said:
			
		

> SL92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naughty DarthMuh.[/quote]Well, we could use it for good too... I mean, we can ask him to predict that the PM will fall into a long coma tomorrow morning...

Anyways, should we return to the topic now? xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2009)

Link, it's 'Snicker', not 'S******'.

And Muh Pit, stop posting.

And Nick....maybe that had something to do with it.
But Grawr is awesome and immune to all disease. <3


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ]Do you live in america?
> Seriously, it's S******, here in the UK.
> I thinks.
> Would need correcting if now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ]Do you live in america?
> Seriously, it's S******, here in the UK.
> I thinks.
> Would need correcting if now.


'S****** just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, you gotta be careful when you type it, but it's s****** here.
Snickers, on the other hand is a chocolate bar.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when did anyone in the UK say "S******"? :S


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since all words had to be typed phonetically, apparently.
I KNOW it's Snicker.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since all words had to be typed phonetically, apparently.
I KNOW it's Snicker.[/quote]It is snicker, s****** is an alteration to the word snicker but i've never heard anybody use it, let alone anyone in the UK use it.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, no, we do.
Snicker is indeed a nutty chocolate bar.
Besides, in the USA, it may sound like something else.
Political correctness to the maxxx!


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="]Oh, no, we do.
Snicker is indeed a nutty chocolate bar.
Besides, in the USA, it may sound like something else.
Political correctness to the maxxx![/quote]No, that's snickers. Snicker != Snickers.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use it...

I'm wrongly informed on our words. D=
*facepalms self*


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed you are. Go buy the dictionary for up-to-date talking.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No really, you're right to use it.

*Intercepts facepalm*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 2, 2009)

Link, It's snicker. 

I've never heard someone say s****** before either.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No really, you're right to use it.

*Intercepts facepalm*[/quote]The s******s of the world unite, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome.
If I was right, Snicker is actually the sound used to describe the knights blade slicing through the jabberwocky.

"Snicker Snack,
And through and through,"


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> ][quote="Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The s******s of the world unite, RUN FOR YOUR LIVES![/quote]I'm seriously confused now... 


*head spins*


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Go read poems. xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Ewgrossno.

Poems are too happy... and rhymy... 

Wait, is rhymy a word?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let people be people? Oh people....the world's most dangerous creature...especially in the West.

Here we are with our crosses and stars saying "We humans are the chosen ones! God speaks to us. He wants us to live a special way!"

People are forced into an inflated ego we call Western religion which teaches one to think God has a purpose for them. HAH! 2 billion people in a world and God as a purpose for YOU! That's foolhardy and blasphemy. Don't beware the man who says his is the word of God but beware the people who believe him. Because people are stupid, fearful, and killing machines.

People can be people but I'll be damned if I let them be like you people.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

To end all of this debate, they're both words and they can both be used, s****** is just a word that nobody uses xD Well, besides Link and Muh Pit, that is.

Dictionary.com quote:


> noun
> 1. 	a disrespectful laugh [syn: snicker]
> 
> verb
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 2, 2009)

No, it's rhymical. Not rhymy.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> To end all of this debate, they're both words and they can both be used, s****** is just a word that nobody uses xD Well, besides ]noun
> 1. a disrespectful laugh [syn: snicker]
> 
> verb
> ...


[/quote]I don't use it anymore. xD

You have taught me well, Jason.


And @ Propaganda: I don't care what that says about christianity, I'm jewish. xD

@ silver: I like rhymy. More... easier to say


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Ewgrossno.
> 
> Poems are too happy... and rhymy...
> 
> Wait, is rhymy a word?


Not all poems have the rhyme o.0


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> To end all of this debate, they're both words and they can both be used, s****** is just a word that nobody uses xD Well, besides ]noun
> 1. a disrespectful laugh [syn: snicker]
> 
> verb
> ...


[/quote]Thank you very much.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dictionary.com, please 

Rhymy.. let's see..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No, it's rhymical. Not rhymy.


I'll say it again.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

I read it the first time. =/


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Kay.
I was gonna check Undictionary, nevemind.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> And @ Propaganda: I don't care what that says about christianity, I'm jewish. xD


I said stars.

But please, don't get me started on the Jews.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it rhythmical? Lmao ;P


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I read it the first time. =/


Link obviously didn't.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you go there.
Ever.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOEZ!

Rhymy is the best! D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 2, 2009)

At least I knew it wasn't rhymy.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you go there.
Ever.[/quote]And why not?


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not?[/quote]Because, my misinfrmed friend, I will have to kill you.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Gengar, I have a faint memory of you. I think I made you so angry that you went to The Wishing Well and just started typing random letters in disgust of me. Remember that Gengar? Heh..G-Gengar? o.o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not?[/quote]Because, my misinfrmed friend, I will have to kill you.[/quote]Me? Misinformed? Oh the irony.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're SO lucky that I'm not seriously seriously jewish. Don't think anyone'll take kindly to racism on here, though.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jews aren't a race but they can be considered an ethnicity.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because, my misinfrmed friend, I will have to kill you.[/quote]Me? Misinformed? Oh the irony.[/quote]Well, you obviously didnt know I'd murder you if you started on such a topic,
and yet, still you writhe.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because, my misinfrmed friend, I will have to kill you.[/quote]Me? Misinformed? Oh the irony.[/quote]Well, you obviously didnt know I'd murder you if you started on such a topic,
and yet, still you writhe.[/quote]Murder me? Tell me, how can you murder someone that's already dead?


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racism covers religion, too, I'm afraid.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you obviously didnt know I'd murder you if you started on such a topic,
and yet, still you writhe.[/quote]Murder me? Tell me, how can you murder someone that's already dead?[/quote]Ehh?
BY THE LIGHT OF ELUUUUUUUNE!

But seriously, just drop it.
Show to me you're the better man.
Or otherwise, of course.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> ][quote="Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you obviously didnt know I'd murder you if you started on such a topic,
and yet, still you writhe.[/quote]Murder me? Tell me, how can you murder someone that's already dead?[/quote]Don't tempt me to say the 4 words I'm thinking of, cause I won't like saying them.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Murder me? Tell me, how can you murder someone that's already dead?[/quote]Don't tempt me to say the 4 words I'm thinking of, cause I won't like saying them.[/quote]I take it you're going to leave that to imagination, hmm? =P


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racism =/= Ethnocentrism


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

*Tempts you*


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right.
But I don't really care, it's all on the same level of severity.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tempt me to say the 4 words I'm thinking of, cause I won't like saying them.[/quote]I take it you're going to leave that to imagination, hmm? =P[/quote]No, it's not "Do you want sex", no.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> *Tempts you*


No thankyou, I like to be nice.


sometimes...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't try to play with the big boys.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

][quote="Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right.
But I don't really care, it's all on the same level of severity.[/quote]Yet it's not ethnocentrism if I not talking about the Jewish people as much as what they believe.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Holds in a laugh*


But seriously, are you going to drop this now?
*I* don't particularly want to be banned for what you're doing.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Now, yes, please, let's get back on topic.
Now.
Oh, and Mr. Propganda? You just proved otherwise.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't get banned for this. And if you know that you would be using that as a ploy to get out. If you didn't then you are just unknowing of me and the way of TBT.

For now, it will be the latter.

But do know you could have just said, "Props, don't be petty". And I would have stopped.

In reward for challenging me, though futile it was, I'll tell you that I am Jewish.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Urk. He probably thinks terribly of me now.

Sorry, Grawr, for having a bit of a fight on your congratz thread. :|

But anyways, you deserve the mod...ness. And I wish you good luck with it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="]Now, yes, please, let's get back on topic.
Now.
Oh, and Mr. Propganda? You just proved otherwise.[/quote]Mr. Man, please.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

I seriously doubt it, "Props".


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

[quote="]I seriously doubt it, "Props".[/quote]And that matters to me how?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar, I have a faint memory of you. I think I made you so angry that you went to The Wishing Well and just started typing random letters in disgust of me. Remember that Gengar? Heh..G-Gengar? o.o


I don't recall that ever happening. You might be thinking of someone else...?

And guys, I'd hate to lock my own "Congrats" thread. D ;

Can we steer this back on topic so I don't have to? 

...Please? = D


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Ehh? It doesn't.
And there's the problem
Anyway, I must apologise, Grawr.


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do. 

And I now have someone to be envious of.

*wonders how he'll cope with it*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's quite possible that it may have been you _and_ someone else.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd tell you if I remembered anything like that, and I honestly do not...

I always tried to stay out of your way, to tell you the truth. = P


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize that with that I have to respect you now because you have just found out my weakness?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's more of an IRC joke than anything, Prop. 

Don't worry.   

@ Grawr, you're not a mod for this board yet. You can't lock it.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Heh. That was actually funny.

PS, Check inbox nao :3


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long running one too.



a VERY long running one


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I need to get on IRC more. x3


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 2, 2009)

IRC? That's almost as pointless as diced bread.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

*Hides his diced bread*
You shall have your wicked way with MY confectionary, Mr. Man!


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

Diced bread is not pointless!

Diced bread = Breadcrumbs which make lots of stuff.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2009)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> IRC? That's almost as pointless as diced bread.


There's usually 10 people in there in the afternoon.

We have some very strange conversations, sometimes...


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when I'm there. xD


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Hehh.

(No really, OCM, check inbox -_-)


----------



## MGMT (Jan 2, 2009)

After looking at

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=248929/2/

I suddenly have faith.


----------



## Jman (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations Grawr.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 3, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> After looking at
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=248929/2/
> 
> I suddenly have faith.


I'd say the same for you.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=243588/1/


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Geng-  I mean, Grawr.  You'll be awesome.


----------

